# betta excitement



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Might be getting a new betta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First have to get tank divider though. Excited: DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Please ppost pictures so i can get ideas of what kind I want Thanks  ,lillyandquigly


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

really really happy


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

You may want to consider taking care of the ones you have now (and learning how to properly take care of them) before you venture on getting a new one. Rushing into to getting a new pet so quickly after you've had a loss is not always a good idea.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I meant to say my remaining betta female is getting a new tank and tht was kind rude with the whole properly take care of them thing


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

lillyandquigly said:


> I meant to say my remaining betta female is getting a new tank and tht was kind rude with the whole properly take care of them thing


Sorry I don't sugar coat things - in light of your recent experience in homing 2 females and a male and the back and forth debate you had on another thread, retrospectively, you don't think there is a bit of truth in that? 

Lesson learned, sure... but I suppose it really is a bit of an annoyance to see you return a day after they told you that it was a dangerous risk and say, "oh you were right.. they tore my fish up" It was irresponsible of you.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, N03113, you don't have to sugar coat things but you should at least be civil and considerate of the OP's feelings.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I do know how to properly take You're not sugarcoating things, you're being really rude, and didn't you see that I didn't mean to say that I was getting a new betta, I meant to say that my girl betta is getting a new tank. It's not like I'm not sad about her dying because I'm really sad and you should think of this: If your betta just died would you like a person being really mean to you about it?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

and actually they didn't tear her up, she most likely died because she exploded because she was a weak fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How did the fish die?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Exploded?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

and i didn't return a day after they warned me, they warned me before, but my fish had lived together for years. They were all friendly to each other, she died because she blew up.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah, her belly blew up


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you have 1 male and 2 females together?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah I think she got egg bound


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Males and females should never br housed together evcept for breeding purposes only.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I know now. I think I'm going to stop going on here though, because most of the time anything I say people keep on being kind of mean to me because I made a mistake


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

lillyandquigly said:


> I know now. I think I'm going to stop going on here though, because most of the time anything I say people keep on being kind of mean to me because I made a mistake


It's okay to make mistakes, we all make mistakes.. it's about learning from them. I've lost fish before because of mistakes that I've made, but I own up to it... I'm sorry you think my original comment was rude, but I contend that my comment was valid advice that you can choose to take or leave. And how was I to know you meant a tank and not another betta? I made my comment based on what you wrote in the original post.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

O.O is it possible for females to explode?

I'm new to bettas myself, only have Buddha for 4 months, but the sound of a betta exploding sounds kinda...creepy. I don't know how females function, considering I've only been caring and searching for info on males sooo...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lillyandquigly said:


> I know now. I think I'm going to stop going on here though, because most of the time anything I say people keep on being kind of mean to me because I made a mistake


Most people don't intend on being mean. They're just concerned about the fish and may come across as harsh but they really only have the fish,s best interests in mind.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

> Most people don't intend on being mean. They're just concerned about the fish and may come across as harsh but they really only have the fish,s best interests in mind.


 yeah, speaking of their best interests I have an idea someone told me might work, and I'm wondering if it would. They said that if you got a seperate filter, heater, and a tank divider, then the male and the female bettas wouldn't be sharing the water and it would wokr, is this true?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

lillyandquigly said:


> yeah, speaking of their best interests I have an idea someone told me might work, and I'm wondering if it would. They said that if you got a seperate filter, heater, and a tank divider, then the male and the female bettas wouldn't be sharing the water and it would wokr, is this true?


You don't need a separate heater and filter if you use a plastic screen with holes. you can make the divider yourself very cheaply!! There is a DIY in here somewhere with instructions. you need the plastic screen for crafting and 2 binder cover spines. I made one for my 75 gallon, took 2 full pieces and 4 spines. 
The tank should be min 10 gallon tho... or bigger to give them each 3.3 gallons. Always try to give your fish the most space you can. 
Good luck. Please don't leave!! We all make mistakes and we are all here to learn.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

but male and female bettas can't share water I thought


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

lillyandquigly said:


> but male and female bettas can't share water I thought


oh.... hmmmmm... we'll have to wait for a Betta expert to jump here. I could be totally wrong then. lol sorry. I only kept one pair ever together to actually allow them to mate. Unsuccessfully I might add.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay basically don't keep a male with females, if you want females (only) together atleast more than 2 because the aggression.
From my knowledge they don't explode, i had a female that had a hole in her stomach before, am not sure why that happens but it does
Please don't be rude to other users here, i know am no moderator or anything hugely important but am pretty known here. people learn from mistakes, so did i many times
Sorry for the lost of your female though.
BTW there is a way of keeping ONE male in a sorority, am not really known to it. but a user does do that here s/he is professional so thats why no one gives her/him issue's with it. Aslong as you know what your doing, and really full of knowledge of the aggression of betta's people wouldn't get worried


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ohhh ok! Yeah, I seperated my female and male, but I'm worried about Cheng because she's not eating too well and stuff. :L


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> I know now. I think I'm going to stop going on here though, because most of the time anything I say people keep on being kind of mean to me because I made a mistake


Hmm. I don't see the issue here. You are honestly the one who said "your wrong" there is no such thing as being wrong when the issue is a matter or opinion.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lilyandquigly, when you say that someone said males and females can't live together in the same water, do you mean because of the pheromones in the water that could keep them erm, excited all the time?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> ohhh ok! Yeah, I seperated my female and male, but I'm worried about Cheng because she's not eating too well and stuff. :L


You should probably check the disease/emergency forum and post about your fish's problem by filling out the form provided there. That way you can try and find out


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mo said:


> Hmm. I don't see the issue here. You are honestly the one who said "your wrong" there is no such thing as being wrong when the issue is a matter or opinion.


out of subject:
seriously? are you sure your 12?? :lol: are you sure your not like 15 or much older??? XD
____________________________________________________


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

betta lover1507 said:


> out of subject:
> seriously? are you sure your 12?? :lol: are you sure your not like 15 or much older??? XD
> ____________________________________________________


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

haha


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lillyandquigly said:


> and actually they didn't tear her up, she most likely died because she exploded because she was a weak fish


ROFL

PLEASE do not get another fish. Your arrogant and stubborn ways are no better than them staying at the pet stores. You refuse to learn and take advice from anyone on here.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok, dude, didn't you read any of the posts? I said I meant to say my girl fish was getting a tank(which she did)and you don't have to be rude and call names


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

and actually I am trying to learn and take advice now, my fish are doing fine, I made a mistake. If you would be so kind as to forget about everything that has happened because if you read through the posts you would see that most of the other people have and I have accepted that I made a mistake. And do you actually think that a twenty gallon tank all to himself is the same as a petstore to a betta?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

okay, learn from another mistake
do NOT call people dude.
it is very immature, rude and will actually give you LESS friends


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I wasn't calling you dude to be rude, but sorry anyways. Could you just drop it? I'm willing to.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

what do you mean learn from another mistake? You're not making any sense. Please read through the other posts people before commenting because otherwise you will see this thread alot differently then if you knew that I meant to say my female GOT another tank! Also if you're going to be rude please don't post on this thread


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> ROFL
> 
> PLEASE do not get another fish. Your arrogant and stubborn ways are no better than them staying at the pet stores. You refuse to learn and take advice from anyone on here.


and you say they're immature for using "dude". If you've read they are learning and getting the best things for their fish. They already have a second tank for the other girl. Don't bash people, especially when their down. How would you like it if one of your fish died and people started picking on you? You, my friend, just made a fool of yourself...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

What kind of betta are you going to get? Are you going to divide your 30 gallon (or was it a 20) up for two boys?? I have a ten gallon I turned into a bachelors pad. I would turn that thing into a three or four boy bachelors pad (depending upon the length of the tank).


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

If I do get another one(I'm not sure if I will quite yet)I don't what kind I would want, but I'll decide later, their were some babies at my petstore, it was so hard not to get one then and there, but you know, not prepared yet


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

your boys are pretty! Btw finally may have figured out how to get rid of glare on girl's tank, so I might get some pics of her, but man she moves ALOT


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol dont they always.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok so I finally got some pics of my bettas, it's called: Ok, so I finally got some good pics of my bettas


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Glad to see you are learning! Beautiful boy by the way. You can divide and tank and put the male and females in their together seperate of course. I have a tank with 2 females and 2 males. I have no problems with it. In your situation I would be a little more worried, but I heard its not an overly common problem with females dying from being egg bound. And sorry for your loss!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks! I don't know if I'll put a tank divi in quite yet though because Cheng is still recovering from stress


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Some bettas do not do well in a divided tank. If he is stressed he may do better on his own.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there gorgeous fish  good luck with them ;D


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thankyou


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheng's actually a girl, she is stressed a little cause of a mistake I made and I want her to have a little bit of calm down time, ya know?


----------



## Gamma (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

N03113 said:


> You may want to consider taking care of the ones you have now (and learning how to properly take care of them) before you venture on getting a new one. Rushing into to getting a new pet so quickly after you've had a loss is not always a good idea.


I kind of agree. 
If you've just had to re-home multiple fish, then why get more?  

Good job for getting your girl a new tank.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> out of subject:
> seriously? are you sure your 12?? :lol: are you sure your not like 15 or much older??? XD
> ____________________________________________________


Lol. Yeah I'm definitely 12 years old. I swear!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

They only re-homed one fish into a different tank. Which from what I can tell is going well. Besides with all of us at their back it's hard to fail twice


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

lol yeah


----------

